# Experiences with Bright!Tax, Greenback Expat, other expat preparers



## Timoteo7

My Spain tax obligation for 2018 will more than offset my obligation to the IRS in the United States, but I understand that an American citizen still has to file, even if no money is owed.

I'll be working with a Spain accountant for my Spain tax obligation, but am interested in a tax firm that can handle my filing with the IRS. I've read about Bright!Tax, Greenback Expat Tax Services and others, but can find surprisingly few reviews online.

Does anyone on this forum have personal experience with one of these companies?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Filing taxes from overseas is pretty much the same as filing them from back in the US of A. Only difference is that you have the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion for your "earned income" (i.e. salary) and the Foreign Tax Credit for the rest. Just be aware that for the FTC, you have to divide your income (and any foreign taxes paid) into "earned" vs. "passive" income and the associated income tax paid on each part.

You may or may not actually need someone to file your US returns for you. But there are a whole range of "expat tax" services available online if that's the way you want to go. H&R Block now has an "expat tax" service as well. 

To get an idea what your US filing obligation is, take a look at IRS publication 54. I'm definitely a "do-it-yourself" type (though admittedly, I'm an accountant by trade with a simple financial situation). Just be aware that "international" tax services can be pricey.


----------



## Timoteo7

Thanks for the response, Bevdeforges. I'm not an accountant, and would prefer to work with a professional to file U.S. taxes. I'll keep looking!


----------



## rak5a

I used Greenback for several years and found them good and well-priced. I did the FBARs myself though as it is literally filling in the boxes and the time-consuming bit is gathering the info which you have to do for the preparer anyway. I don't use them anymore as my tax situation got a little more complicated and therefore I'm using an overpriced accountant.


----------

